# Disgusting



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Me and my brother were out decoying for geese in this one field tonight and as we were picking up, my brother went to grab some decoys and all of a sudden he says "there is a dead duck here" and then he was like "here is another and another". There ended up to be 7 dead ducks lying around there and I found some empty shotgun shells laying like 20 yds. from the ducks. So some people must have been out there decoying geese or something and they decided to shoot a few ducks out of season. :eyeroll: I hate people who do stuff like that. :x uke:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Maybe a call to the local game warden is in order.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

yea i would make a call


----------



## dogdexter1 (Sep 6, 2007)

Probably just a farmer protecting his crop? They can shoot them but cant pick them up...


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Call the warden.

As far as I understand it the farmers can shoot the geese and not the ducks and they can't decoy them in so if there was shotgun shells 20 yards away it was some pig that did it.

This state needs more wardens.


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Should I call RAP?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

No you will have to call the local Game Warden. RAP is for when you see someone doing something.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

RAP here in ND is state radio so they can get you in touch with a warden. Give em a call.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Oh ok, here in the blue plate state, if you only call the TIP line if you are watching a crime.


----------



## commander019 (Apr 12, 2007)

blhunter3 said:


> Oh ok, here in the blue plate state, if you only call the TIP line if you are watching a crime.


Not true, TIP should be called for any violation weather you are watching it happen or just heard about it.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

commander019 said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh ok, here in the blue plate state, if you only call the TIP line if you are watching a crime.
> ...


 When I called in they made me switch over to the local game warden because the crime wasn't in progress


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

blhunter3 said:


> commander019 said:
> 
> 
> > blhunter3 said:
> ...


But that is how you get in touch with the warden. They either dispatch, or send you through to his or her's number!

RAP that shizz!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

hu the lady told me to always contact the warden if the crime is not in progress. If the crime is in progress then call TIP


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

blhunter3 said:


> hu the lady told me to always contact the warden if the crime is not in progress. If the crime is in progress then call TIP


That's probably her just being lazy. Honesty, how many of us know our CO's number? I sure don't.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

ruger1 said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > hu the lady told me to always contact the warden if the crime is not in progress. If the crime is in progress then call TIP
> ...


I dont have it in my phone but I do know the officer in the area we hunt alot and if I had the cell direct to him it would be in speed dial. So hard to try to turn someone in unless they are still there.

This same scenario happened a few years back. We were hunting in a swathed barley field, with farmers permission and found lots of ducks ditched under the swaths. The dog just kept bringing them back to the blind.

It makes no sense to me why a sportsman would do this. Starting to happen more and more these days though.


----------



## Brad from ND (Jan 23, 2007)

You know I had a lot of mallards working my deeks last weekend too. I shot all kinds of 'em.......with my camera! I got some great photos. It's really too bad this kind of crap happens when we're are so fortunate to be able to have these early seasons anyway.


----------

